# Some of my art work



## Alimination

...yeah I.. I kinda do this for a living.. to buy guitar gear.. LOL


----------



## Alimination

Yeah, there's a lot more on my website if you guys think it's cool and all.

Ali Minaian: Web Portfolio


----------



## Leuchty

Looks fucking cool.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Looks great, keep it up.


----------



## Alimination

Thanks guys


----------



## Alimination

thanks guys!


----------



## ProgJazzMath

Wow dude! you kick ass! I love the picture with the tentacles performing surgery, it's rad. did you go to school for that 3d rendering?


----------



## ShadyDavey

Really good stuff man, particularly like the train!


----------



## Daemoniac

The drawn hands are excellent. I always struggle with drawing hands


----------



## Norsemanusa

Outstanding art work. I have always loved to draw since childhood.
My first inspiration was about 3rd grade when my older brother had a series of Conan paper backs and Frank Frazetta art was on the covers.



To this day Frank's work is my favorite.
Here's Frank on what looks like an old Indian.








Oh and the guy in the first pic of your art work- They may have an ointment for that complexion problem of his. (insert smilie)


----------



## Alimination

Hehe once again thank you guys! 

Yeah I went to the Las Vegas Art Institute for Game Art and Design. I graduated last september.. I think.. and got me a job as an artists at a 3rd party slot game who makes the graphics for the slot machine/3D animations/graphic design.. etc.. 


oh and I struggled with hands too hehe, if you want help on that I would reccomend investing in the Gnomon videos on drawing hands! (also they help with 3D, graphics, animation, sculpting.. everything else if you don't wan't to go to school for it)

That's where I got my help from, and a lot of practice with live models as well! Not so much no more since I got a full time job now, and I play guitar. haha


----------



## Alimination

Norsemanusa said:


> Outstanding art work. I have always loved to draw since childhood.
> My first inspiration was about 3rd grade when my older brother had a series of Conan paper backs and Frank Frazetta art was on the covers.
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Frank's work is my favorite.
> Here's Frank on what looks like an old Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the guy in the first pic of your art work- They may have an ointment for that complexion problem of his. (insert smilie)


 

hehehehehe


----------



## leonardo7

Awesome work!


----------



## Ancestor

ShadyDavey said:


> Really good stuff man, particularly like the train!



Me, too. All are good, but that one really.


----------



## Alimination

Looking back to see what else I did back in the old college days XD


Here is a level I made in my level design class using the Unreal Editor











This one is REAL REAL REAL old probobly like the second character I've ever done. It's a remake of Freya from Final fantasy 9






Looking back.. I could do soo much better lol 

Also just for laughs this was from my first 3D class. First model I've ever done.


----------



## idunno

lizards with boobs! GENIOUS. lol You do good work, I have a lot of respect for the graphic artists, I couldnt do it for the life of me!


----------



## Alimination

Just decided to do this one for fun. Mostly just practicing lighting and materials in 3D studio Max. Didn't take a whole lot of time.


----------



## Alimination

I did this one for fun last night..

Just my version of a Dingwall guitar. (not a fan of their guitar designs, but their basses are gorgeous!) So I photoshoped one around it. 

(not sure if the scale is right or wrong, I based it off a sherman guitar)


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^wicked man, just plain wicked.


----------



## Moolaka

Great work, you are really good. My favorite would have to be the snowy mountain range, the sense of scale and the vibrant green sprout just make it for me. Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## November5th

Awesome work Ali! Very cool style with lots of variety.It looks like you have a bright future with your artistic skills.


----------



## Alimination

=o wowie guys thanks a lot! means a lot!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

WOW. I checked out your website and you've got some amazing work! How much would you charge for say... and album cover?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Awesome work!! I tried teaching myself 3DSMax when I was in high school - I got fairly decent at it, but then I started university and that went out the window. Though I'm curious about the darker shadow being on the left of your right-hand art piece in your room.


----------



## MFB

So, what exactly is your position/job since theres a few different mediums here. Im in art school right now studying game design & art, hoping to specialize in character modelling despite hearing people say it's one of the hardest things to do.


----------



## Alimination

iRaiseTheDead said:


> WOW. I checked out your website and you've got some amazing work! How much would you charge for say... and album cover?



It depends, on something simple like an album cover I charge probably $200-$400. Depending on the complexity that is. Other major projects for companies I charge $25 by the hour. 



ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm curious about the darker shadow being on the left of your right-hand art piece in your room.



The bed room piece? I had two windows on each side of the room. Both windows had mental ray sky portals. Light could have been omitting from the other window where the sun wasn't shinning through from the area light or something.


----------



## Alimination

MFB said:


> So, what exactly is your position/job since theres a few different mediums here. Im in art school right now studying game design & art, hoping to specialize in character modelling despite hearing people say it's one of the hardest things to do.



It can be scary at first, but once you master edge loops, figure out human proportion and anatomy it's pretty easy. Especially when you sculpt with Zbrush!
Half the time when I work in 3D I'm in a subconscious state. 

Here in my town I do work for casinos.


----------



## MFB

I have a feeling anatomy/symmetry will be biggest kicker, but we've started doing figure drawings in my observational class as well as taking an anatomy & drawing next semester. After that I should get to start working with the computers and learning Maya and such. I dont know how much we'll do with Zbrush or any of those other programs.


----------



## Alimination

Don't worry I went through the same types of classes before learning such programs. I highly recommend you checking the gnomon websites out... or if your school's library offers them to you.

The Gnomon Workshop - Professional Training for Artists

I can't say enough good things about it. I learned more from those videos then all my teachers sadly.. lol. I learned Zbrush from it as well. You should too, it's become the industry standard now!

I know Maya (not the biggest pro at it) but if you're stuck in something or need a critique PM me!


----------



## MFB

Will do man, thanks.

It's also good to know the Gnomon workshops are actually useful since my school (Ai) does offer them, so I'll look into them in the future instead of brushing em off as some self-learning tutorial


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Alimination said:


> The bed room piece? I had two windows on each side of the room. Both windows had mental ray sky portals. Light could have been omitting from the other window where the sun wasn't shinning through from the area light or something.



Well that makes tons of sense - I never would have thought of it had you not mentioned it.


----------



## Alimination

haha if that's the case I guess it's a poor design on my part. Lesson learned.


----------



## Sebastian

Awesome work man! hope to see some more


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

$200-$400 for a nice album cover... not bad at all man!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

You designed the Naga Models for WoW? 
Or did you just remade them for fun?


----------



## Alimination

oh no! I wish  then again blizzard just recently laid off 600+ people. eck!

I did put the naga in the unreal engine and just doodled with him for fun.  but the whole thing was just for practice.


----------



## Shawn

Really cool stuff. Nicely done.


----------



## Alimination

Not something I'd typically make, but I thought I'd have some practice with Illustrator.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I really like the "60 Ton Angel" Train picture. Porcupine Tree-inspired title?


----------



## Alimination

Furtive Glance said:


> I really like the "60 Ton Angel" Train picture. Porcupine Tree-inspired title?



hahaha! You're amazing dude!


----------



## rahul_mukerji

I just checked out your website and saw the Demo Reel: SICK 

That is SOME AWESOME artwork !! Loved the 2D designs as well.

So inspiring !! Man I wish how to use zBrush. A lot of Fractal Animators use that.


----------



## Alimination

I love Zbrush. Probably my favorite program out of all the stuff I use!

It's a little intimidating the first time, but once you play with it for 3-5 hours it's easy to get the hang of it!

The latest version is incredible. The new Fiber mesh system is unbelievable. Never seen such a thing in a 3D program. (usually hair plugins are a bitch to use too). This one you can sculpt fibers in real time.

Pixologic :: ZBrush :: Features


----------



## texshred777

Alimination said:


> Hehe once again thank you guys!
> 
> Yeah I went to the Las Vegas Art Institute for Game Art and Design. I graduated last september.. I think.. and got me a job as an artists at a 3rd party slot game who makes the graphics for the slot machine/3D animations/graphic design.. etc..
> 
> 
> oh and I struggled with hands too hehe, if you want help on that I would reccomend investing in the Gnomon videos on drawing hands! (also they help with 3D, graphics, animation, sculpting.. everything else if you don't wan't to go to school for it)
> 
> That's where I got my help from, and a lot of practice with live models as well! Not so much no more since I got a full time job now, and I play guitar. haha


 
+1 for the Gnomon videos. Going through the dynamic anatomy stuff really helped me speed up the process. I now whip out 5 or so rough ideas a day instead of one or fewer.

I really like your rendering man. Good stuff. I'm struggling to get a decent grasp of CS4 at this time.


----------



## Pedrojoca

Alimination said:


>



You ... you mean... this is NOT a photograph? 

How can i tolerate such badassery?


----------



## Alimination

awh shucks, you're too kind sir


----------



## Alimination

Did a Walter White sculpture in Zbrush and Maya for all you Breaking Bad fans!


----------



## MFB

Walter White's the shit dude. Hell you could just throw on the fedora and suddenly he's Heisenburg too.

Edit : although, I think he has more facial hair than that, enough to distinguish the 'lock' style goatee but still subtle


----------



## Alimination

Okay, Thanks for the advice. I'll get it on fixing the beard.

I need it top notch for an up comming interview for a big gaming company.


----------



## Pedrojoca

Alimination said:


> Did a Walter White sculpture in Zbrush and Maya for all you Breaking Bad fans!


----------



## Sebastian

Man, that's awesome


----------

